# How much $$ aid does Israel get each year from the United States taxpayers??



## Working Man (Mar 16, 2010)

With all of the knowledgeable people posting on this site that favor strong US ties with Israel, this should be an easy task.

Please post TEN recipients of US Foreign Aid, starting with the Highest recipient to the least. If you can post more, great. If you can provide a link to a site that shows a graph, even better. 

Thank you.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2010)

Too damned much.

Cut them loose, let them fight an die for their own damned dirt on their own dime, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Cut off all aid to The Nation that murdered our Men on the USS Liberty. ~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 16, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Cut off all aid to The Nation that murdered our Men on the USS Liberty. ~BH



You have done zilch for the US, you bum.

Since 1967, Israel has given to the Pentagon Soviet military equipment captured in conflicts with Soviet-supported Arab countries, providing important data. Israel gave the US a full squadron of MiG-21s which was called the Top Gun squadron and used by the U.S. Air Force and Navy for training purposes. 

In 1970, Israel forced the withdrawal of the Syrian army from US-ally Jordan while the U.S. was involved militarily in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, helping to prevent the collapse of a pro-American government and the installation of a pro-Soviet regime.

In the 1973 War, Israel defeated Soviet-trained and equipped Egyptian and Syrian armies. Israel shared captured Soviet equipment with the US. Israel emerged the one reliable ally where U.S. troops could land, where U.S. equipment can be pre-positioned and where the U.S. has friendly port facilities, saving the US billions of dollars.

In 1982, Israel destroyed Soviet anti-aircraft systems in Lebanon that were considered impenetrable by American weapons. Israel shared with the US insights from the conflict, estimated to be worth billions of dollars.

Senator Daniel Inouye has stated that Israeli data on the Soviet military has saved the U.S. billions of dollars and that the contribution made by Israeli intelligence to America exceeds information provided by all NATO countries combined.

In 1981, Israel bombed the Iraqi nuclear reactor at Osirak, stalling Saddam Husseins nuclear capabilities and allowing the U.S. to engage in conventional warfare with Iraq.

Israel has provided critical analysis of the F16 to General Dynamics that resulted in 600 improvements, including structural enhancements, software changes, increased capability landing gear, radio improvements and avionic modifications.

In the Gulf War, Israel provided the US with key intelligence, air cover for military cargo and had IDF stationed in the Iraqi desert to rescue downed American pilots.

The IDF was the sole military force in the region that could successfully challenge the Iraqi army. That fact, which Saddam Hussein understood, was a deterrent to further Iraqi aggression.

The US military benefited from the use of Israeli-made Have Nap air-launched missiles on its B-52 bombers. The Navy used Israeli Pioneer pilotless drones for reconnaissance in the Gulf.

Israel provided mine plows that were used to clear paths for Allied forces through Iraqi minefields.

Mobile bridges flown directly from Israel to Saudi Arabia were used by the U.S. Marine Corps

Israel Aircraft Industries developed conformal fuel tanks that enhanced the range of F15 aircraft used in the Gulf War.

An Israeli-produced targeting system was used to increase the Cobra helicopter's night-fighting capabilities.

Israel manufactured the canister for the highly successful Tomahawk missile.

Night-vision goggles used by U.S. forces were supplied by Israel.

A low-altitude warning system produced and developed in Israel was utilized on Blackhawk helicopters.

Other Israeli equipment provided to U.S. forces included flack vests, gas masks and sandbags.

Israel offered the United States the use of military and hospital facilities. U.S. ships utilized Haifa port shipyard maintenance and support on their way to the Gulf.

General George Keegan, former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, has stated that Israel is worth five CIAs. He said that between 1974 and 
1990, Israel received $18.3 billion in U.S. military grants, but, that in the same timeframe Israel provided the U.S. with $50-$80 billion in intelligence, research and development savings and Soviet weapons systems given to the U.S.

Israel shares with the US important experience in homeland defense and warfare against suicide bombers and car bombs. 

In preparation for the Iraq War, American soldiers trained in IDF facilities and Israeli drones flew above the Sunni Triangle and in Afghanistan providing U.S. Marines with critical intelligence.

In Iraq, Israeli advisers have trained US special forces in aggressive counter-insurgency operations, including the use of assassination squads against guerrilla leaders. 

The IDF sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq. 

The US Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.

An American liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project. 

Joint air force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet. 

American soldiers were in Israel prior to the Iraq war to work with anti-missile defenses, both the U.S.-made Patriot and the Arrow, developed by both Israel and the U.S. 

The U.S. sailed an aircraft carrier, the Harry Truman, into the Mediterranean Sea. The aircraft allowed U.S. planes to reach Iraqi targets by flying over Israeli and Jordanian territory. Israel has permitted the use of its air zones. 

Israel has been sharing with the US its experience in combating Palestinian terrorism, which has been helpful in the US's war in Afghanistan. The US military benefits from Israels tactics against suicide bombers, car bombs and improvised explosive devices. 

Most of the US military aid to Israel must be spent in the United States, which benefits US military contractors. 

In contrast to US commitments to Korea, Japan, Germany and numerous other countries in which the US has over 100 military bases, the US has no military bases in Israel. 

Former Secretary of State and NATO forces Commander Alexander Haig has said that he is pro-Israeli because Israel is "the largest American aircraft carrier in the world that cannot be sunk, does not carry even one American soldier, and is located in a critical region for American national security" 

In the immediate aftermath of Hurricane Katrina in August 2005, Israel provided assistance to the relief efforts. An Israeli airlift arrived in Little Rock, Arkansas with an eighty-ton shipment of humanitarian aid, including baby food, diapers, water, ready-to-eat meals, clothes, tents, blankets, mattresses, stretchers, first aid kits, wheelchairs and other medical supplies.

In addition to government aid, Israeli non-profit organizations assisted in the relief efforts. Magen David Adom (Israel's national emergency medical, disaster, ambulance and blood bank service) began the "United Brotherhood Operation," which sent a plane-load of supplies and financial assistance. IsraAid, the coordinating body of Israeli non-profits organizations involved in relief work, sent a delegation of medical personnel, psychologists and experienced search-and-rescue divers.

 Five universities in Israel welcomed displaced American students from the affected areas and invited both undergraduate and graduate students to continue their studies in Israel.

When terrorists bombed the U.S. embassies in Kenya and Tanzania in August 1998, Israel immediately dispatched search and rescue teams to assist in saving the victims trapped under the rubble. The IDF's Home Front Command Rescue Unit was the first delegation to arrive from abroad, and was accompanied by military and civilian doctors, rescue dogs and high-tech rescue equipment. The Israeli team led the rescue operation in Nairobi, Kenya and was able to pull three survivors from the building, perform life-saving operations and provide medical care to the victims of the bombing.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dude said:


> Too damned much.
> 
> Cut them loose, let them fight an die for their own damned dirt on their own dime, and let the chips fall where they may.



Get a decent job, loser, so you wouldn't worry about foreign aid to Israel.  I'm tired of supporting bums like you.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> I'm tired of supporting bums like you.


The only bum you support is your gay lover's, Mordechai.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> You have done zilch for the US, you bum.



Oh really dipshit? Both my brother and I served our Country in The Gulf War.

Our GrandFather Liberated The Jews of Germany, among other things, in World War 2. He had German ancestry. How dare you, you ungrateful maggot.



> Since 1967, Israel has given to the Pentagon Soviet military equipment captured in conflicts with Soviet-supported Arab countries, providing important data. Israel gave the US a full squadron of MiG-21s which was called the &#8220;Top Gun&#8221; squadron and used by the U.S. Air Force and Navy for training purposes.



We didn't need any Soviet crap. We had are own built up from German Technology. You like that you slug? 



> In 1970, Israel forced the withdrawal of the Syrian army from US-ally Jordan while the U.S. was involved militarily in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, helping to prevent the collapse of a pro-American government and the installation of a pro-Soviet regime.



LOL!!!! You made a back door deal with the Soviets just like you continued to do while pretending to be our 1# ally.



> In the 1973 War, Israel defeated Soviet-trained and equipped Egyptian and Syrian armies. Israel shared captured Soviet equipment with the US. Israel emerged the one reliable ally where U.S. troops could land, where U.S. equipment can be pre-positioned and where the U.S. has friendly port facilities, saving the US billions of dollars.



We could take whatever land we wished for your so-called "Facilities". We don't need the land that you purchased without fighting for it with honor. You fucking cowards.



> In 1982, Israel destroyed Soviet anti-aircraft systems in Lebanon that were considered impenetrable by American weapons. Israel shared with the US insights from the conflict, estimated to be worth billions of dollars.



More lies. Anything you have, you were given or stole from us. Don't sit and pretend that you didn't use French Jets or anyother Western Nations Technology to get what you want.



> Senator Daniel Inouye has stated that Israeli data on the Soviet military has saved the U.S. billions of dollars and that the contribution made by Israeli intelligence to America exceeds information provided by all NATO countries combined.



What a load of crap! Israel has been working with The Soviets during and after the fall of it's Union. Fucking liars!



> In 1981, Israel bombed the Iraqi nuclear reactor at Osirak, stalling Saddam Hussein&#8217;s nuclear capabilities and allowing the U.S. to engage in conventional warfare with Iraq.



Allowing? LOL!!!! Hey, that was Israel's right to defend itself, but don't act as if they did America a favor by defending themselves? Are we expected to solve all your problems? Do You understand that question you spin artist bottomfeeder?



> Israel has provided critical analysis of the F16 to General Dynamics that resulted in 600 improvements, including structural enhancements, software changes, increased capability landing gear, radio improvements and avionic modifications.



Give me a link because the bullshit is head deep right about now...



> In the Gulf War, Israel provided the US with key intelligence, air cover for military cargo and had IDF stationed in the Iraqi desert to rescue downed American pilots.



Of course, They should have you moron. Do you want a thank you? It was more for you than anyone else. You want a medal? Maybe like one you gave the pilots that murdered our boys on The USS Liberty?



> The IDF was the sole military force in the region that could successfully challenge the Iraqi army. That fact, which Saddam Hussein understood, was a deterrent to further Iraqi aggression.



"Iraqi aggression"? LOL!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, We needed you to thwart that danger.



> The US military benefited from the use of Israeli-made Have Nap air-launched missiles on its B-52 bombers. The Navy used Israeli Pioneer pilotless drones for reconnaissance in the Gulf.



Which the original blue print of the software came from The United States of America. 



> Israel provided mine plows that were used to clear paths for Allied forces through Iraqi minefields.



All I can do is laugh at that one. What would we have done without them?



> Mobile bridges flown directly from Israel to Saudi Arabia were used by the U.S. Marine Corps



Again, For the benefit of Israel, Not America. It's we who did the favor, not Israel you stupid moron. Would you like a list of what we have done for you? Just let me know when...



> Israel Aircraft Industries developed conformal fuel tanks that enhanced the range of F15 aircraft used in the Gulf War.



Again, Anything you have was handed over to you from the West. 



> An Israeli-produced targeting system was used to increase the Cobra helicopter's night-fighting capabilities.



See above.



> Israel manufactured the canister for the highly successful Tomahawk missile.



Wow! I would have rather seen an American company make it.



> Night-vision goggles used by U.S. forces were supplied by Israel.



Are those like the ones you supplied the Iraqi insurgents with that were found?



> A low-altitude warning system produced and developed in Israel was utilized on Blackhawk helicopters.



And they couldn't make them without the technology that we gave them to begin with. Made alot of profit off that I bet? Wow, Profit?



> Other Israeli equipment provided to U.S. forces included flack vests, gas masks and sandbags.



We already got all that you moron! Links!!!! Links Please!!!!! Any proof whatsoever?



> Israel offered the United States the use of military and hospital facilities. U.S. ships utilized Haifa port shipyard maintenance and support on their way to the Gulf.



Good for them, we appreciate it.



> eneral George Keegan, former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, has stated that &#8220;Israel is worth five CIA&#8217;s.&#8221; He said that between 1974 and
> 1990, Israel received $18.3 billion in U.S. military grants, but, that in the same timeframe Israel provided the U.S. with $50-$80 billion in intelligence, research and development savings and Soviet weapons systems given to the U.S.



What a load of garbage.



> shares with the US important experience in homeland defense and warfare against suicide bombers and car bombs.



Wow, we have had so many suicide and car bombers here? 



> aration for the Iraq War, American soldiers trained in IDF facilities and Israeli drones flew above the Sunni Triangle and in Afghanistan providing U.S. Marines with critical intelligence.



Great, but we don't need yuh.



> , Israeli advisers have trained US special forces in aggressive counter-insurgency operations, including the use of assassination squads against guerrilla leaders.



They trained us? LOL!!!!! We are the experts you dipshit! We did it in France, Germany, Vietnam and Korea at a much larger scale. We are levels above you in regards to Guerrilla warfare. You bumped your head on that one.



> sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq.



Hey Dick? Your over-bloated propagandized lies about how great you are is a joke. You owe everything that you are, including your lives, to us. 



> Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.



OMG! What would we do without Israel? = Have less debt and have more allies?



> ican liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project.



We would have perished without your grand knowledge.



> r force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet.



How could we even exist without Israel? ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Too damned much.
> ...



He's not a bum, he's my good friend. You Sir are a liar and a swindler. You post a bunch of crap here and you run like a cat after you can't back any of it up. The masses see it, just like they see your whole lie here. Hey, let's take a look at another of your lies! You murdering bottomfeeder! Maybe an apology atleast? But oh know. Instead, They gave the killers medals. ~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 16, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You have done zilch for the US, you bum.
> ...



You have done nothing for the US, you bum.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 16, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



You are a worthless piece of shit.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Why so angry all of a sudden Marc? Why is that Marc, Because I am much too intelligent to fall for your drivel? Or is it that I am more Historically educated than the average moron you attempt to brainwash or distort?

Hey bro? You're clearly a coward and a gutless toad. I would love to be in the same room with you. You would then surely know what the meaning of your enemy is. I know who mine is Marc, do you? The clock is ticking. Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock...... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!! 






 ~BH


----------



## Toro (Mar 16, 2010)

$3 billion a year.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Too damned much.
> ...


I have a business and you don't support me, fool.

BTW, were you even trying to make a point?


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 17, 2010)

Dude said:


> Too damned much.
> 
> Cut them loose, let them fight an die for their own damned dirt on their own dime, and let the chips fall where they may.



Then we should do that to every country on earth. I love the thought of keeping our money home..


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dude said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



I pay more in taxes than you will make over the course of your lifetime.  I'm supporting you.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 17, 2010)

What_*ever!*_

Red herring much?


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Gay prostitutes pay taxes?  Good for you!


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Venture capitalists pay taxes.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 17, 2010)

So what? Since when does that make your opinion of any more value than anyone else's?

Oh yeah, it doesn't......Unless we're in Soviet Russia.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dude said:


> So what? Since when does that make your opinion of any more value than anyone else's?
> 
> Oh yeah, it doesn't......Unless we're in Soviet Russia.



Since I'm smarter.


----------



## Jos (Mar 17, 2010)

> The Foreign Assistance Act of 1961 was amended by the Symington Amendment (Section 669 of the FAA) in 1976. It banned U.S. economic, and military assistance, and export credits to countries that deliver or receive, acquire or transfer nuclear enrichment technology when they do not comply with IAEA regulations and inspections.


Symington Amendment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> International Atomic Energy Agency says Jerusalem must join Non-Proliferation Treaty, allow it to monitor its facilities.  'Israel will not cooperate with this resolution,' says Atomic Energy Commission official


IAEA urges Israel to allow nuclear inspection - Israel News, Ynetnews


> US law is very clear in banning foreign aid to countries that either do not sign or fail to obey the NPT, but somehow more than $3 billion in illegal funds gets from Washington to Israel every year with nary a word of protest on Capitol Hill.
> 
> If America is unwilling to comply with its own laws when these do not suit Israels purposes, why should anyone trust it to undertake an accurate accounting of international security arrangements? And if the IAEA is unwilling to assert its independence in the face of pressure from Washington, why should any of its members bother to help maintain the pretense that signed agreements mean anything at all?



If Israel can ignore the IAEA, why should anyone else listen?


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Jos said:


> > The Foreign Assistance Act of 1961 was amended by the Symington Amendment (Section 669 of the FAA) in 1976. It banned U.S. economic, and military assistance, and export credits to countries that deliver or receive, acquire or transfer nuclear enrichment technology when they do not comply with IAEA regulations and inspections.
> 
> 
> Symington Amendment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



What mental illness compels you to fixate on Israel 24/7?


----------



## Jos (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> What mental illness compels you to fixate on Israel 24/7?


No! I dont fixate 24/7, It only takes a few moments each day to counter your claims with the truth, the rest of the time I have something else --- It's called  ¨a life¨ you should try it some time


----------



## Shogun (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Too damned much.
> ...



Maybe it would be easier on your hourly wage if you didn't have to buy so many dr. scholls foot powder after a long day of pouring concrete...


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 17, 2010)

Jos said:


> > The Foreign Assistance Act of 1961 was amended by the Symington Amendment (Section 669 of the FAA) in 1976. It banned U.S. economic, and military assistance, and export credits to countries that deliver or receive, acquire or transfer nuclear enrichment technology when they do not comply with IAEA regulations and inspections.
> 
> 
> Symington Amendment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Israeli is not a signatory of the NPT and is therefore not under IAEA juristiction. The IAEA can't just decide on itself which countries it can govern.


----------



## Jos (Mar 17, 2010)

Winston Smith said:


> Israeli is not a signatory of the NPT and is therefore not under IAEA juristiction. The IAEA can't just decide on itself which countries it can govern.


The US in giving aid to a non signatory nation that has WMD's is in breech of its own laws


----------



## Coyote (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Cut off all aid to The Nation that murdered our Men on the USS Liberty. ~BH
> ...



Almost word for word from:
Israel's Contribution to the Gulf War
Myths & Facts Online - The Gulf Wars

etc


Cite your sources, you bum.

Or should I say plagiarist?


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dude said:


> Too damned much.
> 
> Cut them loose, let them fight an die for their own damned dirt on their own dime, and let the chips fall where they may.



As much as I don't want to agree I have to agree foreign aid is a bad idea. Most countries that receive it squander it. Haiti has been given aid for years and look how they turned out. Chile had a 10x worse earthquake, we give them nothing (no one gives then anything), and the earthquake didn't destroy their country, economy or require the massive relief effort Haiti required. Egypt, Jordan and Pakistan haven't been helped much. Name one African receiver of our aid that has thrived? 

Foreign INVESTMENT helps, in which a country invests, hires people, but does it for a profit. That is healthy intervention. 

However, if we cut off Israel then don't be the same people that bitch about what she does to protect herself and her citizens. If she stranglholds Gaza, builds in East Jerusalem (part of her capital), tells Syria that she will not allow one Syrian soldier to use Golan as a route to destroy her, she will keep building the wall to prevent suicide bombing (which has already proven to do a great job) and she will continue large-scale justifiable destructive assaults on Gaza, if they fire missiles at her, then you must STFU!

I personally do see American cutting off Israel. I see, soon after the 2012 election (of course also assuming Obama wins a 2nd election).  However, I don't see the dire effects that Arabs and Antisemites hope for. I see the effects happening, but not anywhere near what people like Kalam prays to Allah for!


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You cannot factually refute one word I've written.  Go play in the sandbox, you're among adults here.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 17, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I personally do see American cutting off Israel. I see, soon after the 2012 election (of course also assuming Obama wins a 2nd election).  However, I don't see the dire effects that Arabs and Antisemites hope for. I see the effects happening, but not anywhere near what people like Kalam pray for!



That will depend on the conduct of Israel. If it becomes less belligerent, it will be dismantled or secularized peacefully over an extended period of time. If it continues on its current course of land-grabbing and slaughtering civilians, the state will be dismantled by any means necessary.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally do see American cutting off Israel. I see, soon after the 2012 election (of course also assuming Obama wins a 2nd election).  However, I don't see the dire effects that Arabs and Antisemites hope for. I see the effects happening, but not anywhere near what people like Kalam pray for!
> ...



LOL.  Israel is one of the most advanced, most successful, most prosperous countries in the world.  Your cell phone was invented in Israel.  The microprocessor and the operating system in your computer were likely designed and manufactured in Israel.

More likely, the Arab and Muslim worlds will self-destruct after continued fratricide and increasing illiteracy, leaving the Arabs and Muslims in regression, backwardness, violence and repression.

Arabs and Muslims are doomed.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> LOL.  Israel is one of the most advanced, most successful, most prosperous countries in the world.


Amazing what you can do with American coin, eh? If Israel is all that you make it out to be, why do they continue to draw their annual welfare check from the US?



Marc39 said:


> Your cell phone was invented in Israel.


Mine was designed by an American company. The first cell network was launched in Japan. Do you have to steal credit for the inventions of others as well? Is Palestinian land and American money not enough? 



Marc39 said:


> The microprocessor and the operating system in your computer were likely designed and manufactured in Israel.


My OS? Windows is Israeli Now? 

Even if that happened to be the case, who gives a shit?



Marc39 said:


> More likely, the Arab and Muslim worlds will self-destruct after continued fratricide and increasing illiteracy, leaving the Arabs and Muslims in regression, backwardness, violence and repression.
> 
> Arabs and Muslims are doomed.





World

Population: 6,800,000,000
Growth Rate: 1.1%

Islam

Population: 1,570,000,000 (23%)
Growth Rate: 2.9% - 6.4%
Judaism

Population: 13,000,000 (0.2%)
Growth Rate: 0.3%


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Amazing what you can do with American coin, eh? If Israel is all that you make it out to be, why do they continue to draw their annual welfare check from the US?



Amazing what Israel can do with intellectual capital, which money cannot buy.
Egypt receives a similar level of US foreign aid and Egypt's primary export is lupin beans.

And, with the trillions in oil wealth, the Arab world remains one of the most backward and decaying societies on the planet, scientifically, academically, culturally, financially and militarily.

One-third of Arabs--over 100 million--are illiterate.  Half of all Arab women are illiterate.

Arabs are doomed.



Marc39 said:


> Your cell phone was invented in Israel.





> Mine was designed by an American company. The first cell network was launched in Japan. Do you have to steal credit for the inventions of others as well? Is Palestinian land and American money not enough?



Wrong.  Motorola's design center in Israel invented the cell phone.  Today, Israel has more technology companies listed on NASDAQ than any other country outside of the US, including Japan.

There is not one Arab or Muslim technology company listed on NASDAQ.



Marc39 said:


> The microprocessor and the operating system in your computer were likely designed and manufactured in Israel.





> My OS? Windows is Israeli Now?



"Microsoft CEO: Microsoft Is As Israeli as American"...
Microsoft CEO, in Herzliya: Our company almost as Israeli as American - Haaretz - Israel News



> World
> 
> Population: 6,800,000,000
> Growth Rate: 1.1%
> ...



1.5 billion Muslims: Only 3 Muslims have won Nobel Prizes
13 million Jews: 160 Jews have won Nobel Prizes.

Moses kicks Muhammad's child-molesting ass.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing what you can do with American coin, eh? If Israel is all that you make it out to be, why do they continue to draw their annual welfare check from the US?
> ...



Microsoft is on land stolen from Palestinians. Does that make them Palestinian products.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > So what? Since when does that make your opinion of any more value than anyone else's?
> ...



Since your braindead and a lap dog. ~BH


----------



## Kalam (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Amazing what Israel can do with intellectual capital, which money cannot buy.


Sure it can. Grow the fuck up. 



Marc39 said:


> Egypt receives a similar level of US foreign aid and Egypt's primary export is lupin beans.


Egypt also has a population that dwarfs Israel's, meaning that the effect per capita of the welfare is minuscule in comparison. This is basic math; where's that "intellectual capital" you've been going on about? 



Marc39 said:


> And, with the trillions in oil wealth, the Arab world remains one of the most backward and decaying societies on the planet, scientifically, academically, culturally, financially and militarily.


Sucks for them. I don't particularly care.



Marc39 said:


> One-third of Arabs--over 100 million--are illiterate.  Half of all Arab women are illiterate.


Source?



Marc39 said:


> Arabs are doomed.


I think they've got you outnumbered, Shlomo, so you may be first. 



Marc39 said:


> Wrong.  Motorola's design center in Israel invented the cell phone.


Motorola's first cellphone (which was designed/invented by Americans in Bell Labs) came four years after NTT launched its cell network in Japan. Sorry. 



Marc39 said:


> Today, Israel has more technology companies listed on NASDAQ than any other country outside of the US, including Japan.


Whoop-de-shit.



Marc39 said:


> There is not one Arab or Muslim technology company listed on NASDAQ.






Marc39 said:


> "Microsoft CEO: Microsoft Is As Israeli as American"...
> Microsoft CEO, in Herzliya: Our company almost as Israeli as American - Haaretz - Israel News


You claimed that my OS is Israeli. Prove it. 



Marc39 said:


> 1.5 billion Muslims: Only 3 Muslims have won Nobel Prizes
> 13 million Jews: 160 Jews have won Nobel Prizes.


That doesn't matter now and it _really_ won't manner when Judaism is no longer practiced. 



Marc39 said:


> Moses kicks Muhammad's child-molesting ass.


Take any thee year-old brides lately?


----------



## CMike (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Cut off all aid to The Nation that murdered our Men on the USS Liberty. ~BH
> ...



And the sad fact is that Egypt gets pretty close to the same aid and does nothing for the US.

In fact, according to Oliver North's book, who was heading counter intelligence at the time, America was able to capture the Achilla Lauro terrorists because of Israel, and they were allowed to escape based on the lies of Egypt.

Go figure.

What's really strange is you don't hear anyone complain about the aid to Egypt.

Coincidence?


----------



## CMike (Mar 17, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > What mental illness compels you to fixate on Israel 24/7?
> ...



Really? I didn't see you prove any of his facts wrong.

Marc is right on target


----------



## Kalam (Mar 17, 2010)

CMike said:


> Oliver North


----------



## CMike (Mar 17, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


----------



## CMike (Mar 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Oliver North



Did you see him when he was battelling your terrorist group?


----------



## Kalam (Mar 17, 2010)

CMike said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Ollie? No, but I've probably smoked some of the marijuana that he smuggled into the US to fund the Contras.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing what Israel can do with intellectual capital, which money cannot buy.
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Since I bitch-slap you like the flunky you are.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 17, 2010)

You're bitch-slapping nothing.

What you're doing is showing yourself to be a completely overbearing and supercilious jackass.

Please, continue.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> That Jews have eclipsed Arabs and Muslims in earning Nobel Prizes is illustrative of Jewish superiority over the inferior Arabs and Muslims.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > That Jews have eclipsed Arabs and Muslims in earning Nobel Prizes is illustrative of Jewish superiority over the inferior Arabs and Muslims.



You cook, redneck?


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dude said:


> You're bitch-slapping nothing.
> 
> What you're doing is showing yourself to be a completely overbearing and supercilious jackass.
> 
> Please, continue.



I bitch slap you around the block like a ho.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothing rings emptier than a self-declaration of victory on the interwebs, chump.

I'll rent you some game, if you can't bring any of your own.


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 18, 2010)

Jos said:


> Winston Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli is not a signatory of the NPT and is therefore not under IAEA juristiction. The IAEA can't just decide on itself which countries it can govern.
> ...



because india never reciveved any kind of aid from the US....


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Venture capitalists pay taxes.



Not on their knee-scraping IRRs this decade.


----------



## CMike (Mar 18, 2010)

Kalam said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I didn't know your cell is in the US now.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 18, 2010)

First, Israel receives $1.5 bil in US Loans (like we receive from China that have to be paid back) and $1.5 bil in military aid.

Second, that military aid has strings attached. It must be used on US Arms dealers. The US doesn't want to allow these private companies to sell to any country (for good reason), but like any private company they need incentive and profits. Requiring the $1.5 bill to be spend on US arms agencies creates an incentive. 

Third, Israel's GDP is $215 Billion, so the $1.5s just 0.5% of their GDP and $3 bil is 1%. Would hurt to lose 1%, but I think they could manage

Fourth, Israel contributes 7.3% of its GDP to defense, so that is $15.6 bil, removing the $1.5 bil the budget would hurt, but not destroy their military!
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/is.html


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I'll repeat: cite your sources, plagiarist.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm the source, fool.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



No, you are a plagiarist...and incompetent at that.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Go back to your meaningless job, loser.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Time for a nap?  You sound cranky.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



One more post and off to grade school huh dipshit?  ~BH


----------



## johnrocks (Mar 18, 2010)

How much aid?  Too much, abolish foreign aid and let em sink or swim on their own.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> How much aid?  Too much, abolish foreign aid and let em sink or swim on their own.



What of aid to you?  Israel is infinitely more important to the US than you are.   You're a useless waste of plasma.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Dipshit could kick your ass, you piece of shit.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Home early from school Jr, Or did you shart your pants again?  ~BH


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 18, 2010)

<bump>


ghook93 said:


> first, israel receives $1.5 bil in us loans (like we receive from china that have to be paid back) and $1.5 bil in military aid.
> 
> Second, that military aid has strings attached. It must be used on us arms dealers. The us doesn't want to allow these private companies to sell to any country (for good reason), but like any private company they need incentive and profits. Requiring the $1.5 bill to be spend on us arms agencies creates an incentive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > How much aid?  Too much, abolish foreign aid and let em sink or swim on their own.
> ...



..says the jew....


----------



## Shogun (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



careful, little jew boy.  I'd hate to see you take another vacation from USMB for threatening another user....


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Why do you PM me if you think I'm so young?  You like the young boys and their pants?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I guess you didn't learn from the PM did yuh? Yep, Just as I figured. You're too stupid for your own good. 

Now go clean the garage and empty the dishwasher before Mommy comes home you little maggot. 






 ~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



You want to discipline young boys after PMing them, now?  You sick perve.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 18, 2010)

Face it idiot, at best you're some 30 year old day care baby raper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Face it idiot, at best you're some 30 year old day care baby raper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you PM those whom you think are 30 year old daycare baby rapers?  Gets more and more perverted with you, eh?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 18, 2010)

I know that I am in your head because you got a tent pitched in this thread. You pathetic gutless little dickLip. ~BH


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> I know that I am in your head because you got a tent pitched in this thread. You pathetic gutless little dickLip. ~BH



Dude, you're the one PMing young boys.  Busted, you closet case.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 19, 2010)

Look how desperate you are. You just repeat something while believing that everyone else here doesn't see how pathetic you are. I don't know what you are in that regard, But without a doubt you're a foolish mortal who has alot of heartache and misery to look forward to. You poor guy you.

She is never interested huh? You blame them though. It couldn't possibly be that you're just a creep?

Now keep it down before he comes in and beats you like uh red haired step child.






 ~BH


----------



## Shogun (Mar 19, 2010)

yea... marc39 is a pretty funny joke around here.  It's real easy to send him into a repetitive conniption fit and VERY entertaining to watch him reply like a guy three shades of thankful that there is an internet buffer to hide behind.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 19, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> <bump>
> 
> 
> ghook93 said:
> ...



"Beginning in 2007, the U.S. has been increasing military aid by $150 million each year. By FY2013, we will be sending Israel $3.15 billion a year (or an average of $8.6 million a day) and will continue to provide military aid at that level through 2018. U.S. tax dollars are subsidizing one of the most powerful foreign militaries."

Linkie:
http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf

2005 figures (so it has increased since then):

"*Loans with Repayment Waived*
The United States has not canceled any of Israels debts to the U.S. government, but *the U.S. government has waived repayment of aid to Israel that originally was categorized as loans.* Following the 1973 war, President Nixon asked Congress for emergency aid for Israel, including loans for which repayment would be waived. Israel preferred that the aid be in the form of loans, rather than grants, to avoid having a U.S. military contingent in Israel to oversee a grant program. Since 1974, some or all of U.S. military aid to Israel has been in the form of loans for which repayment is waived. Technically, the assistance is called loans, but as a practical matter, the military aid is grant. From FY1974 through FY2003, Israel has received more than $45 billion in waived loans. (Egypt also receives some of its U.S. military assistance in the form of loans with repayment waived. In 1990, the United States canceled $6.7 billion in past military debts that Egypt owed to the United States.)"

Linkie:
http://www.usembassy.it/pdf/other/IB85066.pdf 

Of course the loans to Egypt are for Israel's benefit - essentially bribing the Mubarak regime to aid and abet U.S./Israeli policies.




GHook93 said:


> and $1.5 bil in military aid.



Actually, now more than $3 billion a year in military aid:

    Over the last 20 years, the U.S. has been slowly phasing out economic aid to Israel and gradually replacing it with increased military aid. Beginning in 2007, the U.S. has been increasing military aid by $150 million each year. *By FY2013, we will be sending Israel $3.15 billion a year (or an average of $8.6 million a day) and will continue to provide military aid at that level through 2018. U.S. tax dollars are subsidizing one of the most powerful foreign militaries. *

Linkie:
http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf




GHook93 said:


> Second, that military aid has strings attached. It must be used on us arms dealers. The us doesn't want to allow these private companies to sell to any country (for good reason), but like any private company they need incentive and profits. Requiring the $1.5 bill to be spend on us arms agencies creates an incentive.



"*Contrary to ordinary U.S. policy, Israel has been and continues to be allowed to use over 26% of this military aid to purchase equipment from Israeli manufacturers. According to CRS, no other recipient of U.S. military assistance has been granted this benefit. Thanks in part to this indirect U.S. subsidy, Israels arms industry has become one of the strongest in the world. In 2007, it was the 8th largest arms supplier to the developing world.*"

Linkie:
http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf




GHook93 said:


> Third, israel's gdp is $215 billion, so the $1.5s just 0.5% of their gdp and $3 bil is 1%. Would hurt to lose 1%, but i think they could manage
> 
> fourth, israel contributes 7.3% of its gdp to defense, so that is $15.6 bil, removing the $1.5 bil the budget would hurt, but not destroy their military!
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/is.html


[/QUOTE]

It would have a significant impact on Israel's defense budget:  Israel would have to make cuts.

"According to the CRS report, *'[current U.S. military aid] grants to Israel represent 18.5% of the overall Israeli defense budget*.'" 

Linkie:
http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf


"*Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.* Since 1985, the United States has provided $3 billion in grants annually to Israel. Since 1976, Israel has been the largest annual recipient of U.S. foreign assistance, and is the largest cumulative recipient since World War II. In addition to U.S. assistance, it is estimated that Israel receives about $1 billion annually through philanthropy, an equal amount through short- and long- term commercial loans, and around $1 billion in Israel Bonds proceeds."

Linkie:
http://www.usembassy.it/pdf/other/IB85066.pdf


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 19, 2010)

al Haq said:


> "Beginning in 2007, the U.S. has been increasing military aid by $150 million each year. By FY2013, we will be sending Israel $3.15 billion a year (or an average of $8.6 million a day) and will continue to provide military aid at that level through 2018. U.S. tax dollars are subsidizing one of the most powerful foreign militaries."



Given the utter backwardness anddecay of the Arab world, with fully one-third of Arabs illiterate and half of all Arab women illiterate, with 2 out of 5 Arabs making just $2 a day, with widespread starvation, shouldn't you be worrying about the decline of Arabs instead of Israel, one of the most advanced, successful and prosperous countries in the world?

Now, hop on your camel and get going!


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 19, 2010)

Shogun said:


> yea... marc39 is a pretty funny joke around here.  It's real easy to send him into a repetitive conniption fit and VERY entertaining to watch him reply like a guy three shades of thankful that there is an internet buffer to hide behind.



A funny joke demolishes your every post, including your BOGUS map of Palestine, shmuck.

Still laughing over the fake map, stoner.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 19, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Look how desperate you are. You just repeat something while believing that everyone else here doesn't see how pathetic you are. I don't know what you are in that regard, But without a doubt you're a foolish mortal who has alot of heartache and misery to look forward to. You poor guy you.
> 
> She is never interested huh? You blame them though. It couldn't possibly be that you're just a creep?
> 
> ...



You PM young boys.  You're the poor guy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2010)

al Haq said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > <bump>
> ...



It would have a significant impact on Israel's defense budget:  Israel would have to make cuts.

"According to the CRS report, *'[current U.S. military aid] grants to Israel represent 18.5% of the overall Israeli defense budget*.'" 

Linkie:
http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf


"*Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.* Since 1985, the United States has provided $3 billion in grants annually to Israel. Since 1976, Israel has been the largest annual recipient of U.S. foreign assistance, and is the largest cumulative recipient since World War II. In addition to U.S. assistance, it is estimated that Israel receives about $1 billion annually through philanthropy, an equal amount through short- and long- term commercial loans, and around $1 billion in Israel Bonds proceeds."

Linkie:
http://www.usembassy.it/pdf/other/IB85066.pdf[/QUOTE]

Super mooch!


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Super mooch!



You are the mooch, you lazy bum.  You should be deported, loser.

Since 1967, Israel has given to the Pentagon Soviet military equipment captured in conflicts with Soviet-supported Arab countries, providing important data. Israel gave the US a full squadron of MiG-21s which was called the &#8220;Top Gun&#8221; squadron and used by the U.S. Air Force and Navy for training purposes. 

In 1970, Israel forced the withdrawal of the Syrian army from US-ally Jordan while the U.S. was involved militarily in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, helping to prevent the collapse of a pro-American government and the installation of a pro-Soviet regime.

In the 1973 War, Israel defeated Soviet-trained and equipped Egyptian and Syrian armies. Israel shared captured Soviet equipment with the US. Israel emerged the one reliable ally where U.S. troops could land, where U.S. equipment can be pre-positioned and where the U.S. has friendly port facilities, saving the US billions of dollars.

In 1982, Israel destroyed Soviet anti-aircraft systems in Lebanon that were considered impenetrable by American weapons. Israel shared with the US insights from the conflict, estimated to be worth billions of dollars.

Senator Daniel Inouye has stated that Israeli data on the Soviet military has saved the U.S. billions of dollars and that the contribution made by Israeli intelligence to America exceeds information provided by all NATO countries combined.

In 1981, Israel bombed the Iraqi nuclear reactor at Osirak, stalling Saddam Hussein&#8217;s nuclear capabilities and allowing the U.S. to engage in conventional warfare with Iraq.

Israel has provided critical analysis of the F16 to General Dynamics that resulted in 600 improvements, including structural enhancements, software changes, increased capability landing gear, radio improvements and avionic modifications.

In the Gulf War, Israel provided the US with key intelligence, air cover for military cargo and had IDF stationed in the Iraqi desert to rescue downed American pilots.

The IDF was the sole military force in the region that could successfully challenge the Iraqi army. That fact, which Saddam Hussein understood, was a deterrent to further Iraqi aggression.

The US military benefited from the use of Israeli-made Have Nap air-launched missiles on its B-52 bombers. The Navy used Israeli Pioneer pilotless drones for reconnaissance in the Gulf.

Israel provided mine plows that were used to clear paths for Allied forces through Iraqi minefields.

Mobile bridges flown directly from Israel to Saudi Arabia were used by the U.S. Marine Corps

Israel Aircraft Industries developed conformal fuel tanks that enhanced the range of F15 aircraft used in the Gulf War.

An Israeli-produced targeting system was used to increase the Cobra helicopter's night-fighting capabilities.

Israel manufactured the canister for the highly successful Tomahawk missile.

Night-vision goggles used by U.S. forces were supplied by Israel.

A low-altitude warning system produced and developed in Israel was utilized on Blackhawk helicopters.

Other Israeli equipment provided to U.S. forces included flack vests, gas masks and sandbags.

Israel offered the United States the use of military and hospital facilities. U.S. ships utilized Haifa port shipyard maintenance and support on their way to the Gulf.

General George Keegan, former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, has stated that &#8220;Israel is worth five CIA&#8217;s.&#8221; He said that between 1974 and 
1990, Israel received $18.3 billion in U.S. military grants, but, that in the same timeframe Israel provided the U.S. with $50-$80 billion in intelligence, research and development savings and Soviet weapons systems given to the U.S.

Israel shares with the US important experience in homeland defense and warfare against suicide bombers and car bombs. 

In preparation for the Iraq War, American soldiers trained in IDF facilities and Israeli drones flew above the Sunni Triangle and in Afghanistan providing U.S. Marines with critical intelligence.

In Iraq, Israeli advisers have trained US special forces in aggressive counter-insurgency operations, including the use of assassination squads against guerrilla leaders. 

The IDF sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq. 

The US Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.

An American liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project. 

Joint air force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet. 

American soldiers were in Israel prior to the Iraq war to work with anti-missile defenses, both the U.S.-made Patriot and the Arrow, developed by both Israel and the U.S. 

The U.S. sailed an aircraft carrier, the Harry Truman, into the Mediterranean Sea. The aircraft allowed U.S. planes to reach Iraqi targets by flying over Israeli and Jordanian territory. Israel has permitted the use of its air zones. 

Israel has been sharing with the US its experience in combating Palestinian terrorism, which has been helpful in the US's war in Afghanistan. The US military benefits from Israel&#8217;s tactics against suicide bombers, car bombs and improvised explosive devices. 

Most of the US military aid to Israel must be spent in the United States, which benefits US military contractors. 

In contrast to US commitments to Korea, Japan, Germany and numerous other countries in which the US has over 100 military bases, the US has no military bases in Israel. 

Former Secretary of State and NATO forces Commander Alexander Haig has said that he is pro-Israeli because Israel is "the largest American aircraft carrier in the world that cannot be sunk, does not carry even one American soldier, and is located in a critical region for American national security" 

In the immediate aftermath of Hurricane Katrina in August 2005, Israel provided assistance to the relief efforts. An Israeli airlift arrived in Little Rock, Arkansas with an eighty-ton shipment of humanitarian aid, including baby food, diapers, water, ready-to-eat meals, clothes, tents, blankets, mattresses, stretchers, first aid kits, wheelchairs and other medical supplies.

In addition to government aid, Israeli non-profit organizations assisted in the relief efforts. Magen David Adom (Israel's national emergency medical, disaster, ambulance and blood bank service) began the "United Brotherhood Operation," which sent a plane-load of supplies and financial assistance. IsraAid, the coordinating body of Israeli non-profits organizations involved in relief work, sent a delegation of medical personnel, psychologists and experienced search-and-rescue divers.

 Five universities in Israel welcomed displaced American students from the affected areas and invited both undergraduate and graduate students to continue their studies in Israel.

When terrorists bombed the U.S. embassies in Kenya and Tanzania in August 1998, Israel immediately dispatched search and rescue teams to assist in saving the victims trapped under the rubble. The IDF's Home Front Command Rescue Unit was the first delegation to arrive from abroad, and was accompanied by military and civilian doctors, rescue dogs and high-tech rescue equipment. The Israeli team led the rescue operation in Nairobi, Kenya and was able to pull three survivors from the building, perform life-saving operations and provide medical care to the victims of the bombing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Super mooch!
> ...



Another Brand Israel sales brochure.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are the Forum Dunce and cannot factually refute one word.

Since 1967, Israel has given to the Pentagon Soviet military equipment captured in conflicts with Soviet-supported Arab countries, providing important data. Israel gave the US a full squadron of MiG-21s which was called the Top Gun squadron and used by the U.S. Air Force and Navy for training purposes. 

In 1970, Israel forced the withdrawal of the Syrian army from US-ally Jordan while the U.S. was involved militarily in Vietnam, Laos, and Cambodia, helping to prevent the collapse of a pro-American government and the installation of a pro-Soviet regime.

In the 1973 War, Israel defeated Soviet-trained and equipped Egyptian and Syrian armies. Israel shared captured Soviet equipment with the US. Israel emerged the one reliable ally where U.S. troops could land, where U.S. equipment can be pre-positioned and where the U.S. has friendly port facilities, saving the US billions of dollars.

In 1982, Israel destroyed Soviet anti-aircraft systems in Lebanon that were considered impenetrable by American weapons. Israel shared with the US insights from the conflict, estimated to be worth billions of dollars.

Senator Daniel Inouye has stated that Israeli data on the Soviet military has saved the U.S. billions of dollars and that the contribution made by Israeli intelligence to America exceeds information provided by all NATO countries combined.

In 1981, Israel bombed the Iraqi nuclear reactor at Osirak, stalling Saddam Husseins nuclear capabilities and allowing the U.S. to engage in conventional warfare with Iraq in 1991 and 2003.

Israel has provided critical analysis of the F16 to General Dynamics that resulted in 600 improvements, including structural enhancements, software changes, increased capability landing gear, radio improvements and avionic modifications.

In the Gulf War, Israel provided the US with key intelligence, air cover for military cargo and had IDF stationed in the Iraqi desert to rescue downed American pilots.

The IDF was the sole military force in the region that could successfully challenge the Iraqi army. That fact, which Saddam Hussein understood, was a deterrent to further Iraqi aggression.

The US military benefited from the use of Israeli-made Have Nap air-launched missiles on its B-52 bombers. The Navy used Israeli Pioneer pilotless drones for reconnaissance in the Gulf.

Israel provided mine plows that were used to clear paths for Allied forces through Iraqi minefields.

Mobile bridges flown directly from Israel to Saudi Arabia were used by the U.S. Marine Corps

Israel Aircraft Industries developed conformal fuel tanks that enhanced the range of F15 aircraft used in the Gulf War.

An Israeli-produced targeting system was used to increase the Cobra helicopter's night-fighting capabilities.

Israel manufactured the canister for the highly successful Tomahawk missile.

Night-vision goggles used by U.S. forces were supplied by Israel.

A low-altitude warning system produced and developed in Israel was utilized on Blackhawk helicopters.

Other Israeli equipment provided to U.S. forces included flack vests, gas masks and sandbags.

Israel offered the United States the use of military and hospital facilities. U.S. ships utilized Haifa port shipyard maintenance and support on their way to the Gulf.

General George Keegan, former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, has stated that Israel is worth five CIAs. He said that between 1974 and 
1990, Israel received $18.3 billion in U.S. military grants, but, that in the same timeframe Israel provided the U.S. with $50-$80 billion in intelligence, research and development savings and Soviet weapons systems given to the U.S.

Israel shares with the US important experience in homeland defense and warfare against suicide bombers and car bombs. 

In preparation for the Iraq War, American soldiers trained in IDF facilities and Israeli drones flew above the Sunni Triangle and in Afghanistan providing U.S. Marines with critical intelligence.

In Iraq, Israeli advisers have trained US special forces in aggressive counter-insurgency operations, including the use of assassination squads against guerrilla leaders. 

The IDF sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq. 

The US Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.

An American liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project. 

Joint air force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet. 

American soldiers were in Israel prior to the Iraq war to work with anti-missile defenses, both the U.S.-made Patriot and the Arrow, developed by both Israel and the U.S. 

The U.S. sailed an aircraft carrier, the Harry Truman, into the Mediterranean Sea. The aircraft allowed U.S. planes to reach Iraqi targets by flying over Israeli and Jordanian territory. Israel has permitted the use of its air zones. 

Israel has been sharing with the US its experience in combating Palestinian terrorism, which has been helpful in the US's war in Afghanistan. The US military benefits from Israels tactics against suicide bombers, car bombs and improvised explosive devices. 

Most of the US military aid to Israel must be spent in the United States, which benefits US military contractors. 

In contrast to US commitments to Korea, Japan, Germany and numerous other countries in which the US has over 100 military bases, the US has no military bases in Israel. 

Former Secretary of State and NATO forces Commander Alexander Haig has said that he is pro-Israeli because Israel is "the largest American aircraft carrier in the world that cannot be sunk, does not carry even one American soldier, and is located in a critical region for American national security" 

In the immediate aftermath of Hurricane Katrina in August 2005, Israel provided assistance to the relief efforts. An Israeli airlift arrived in Little Rock, Arkansas with an eighty-ton shipment of humanitarian aid, including baby food, diapers, water, ready-to-eat meals, clothes, tents, blankets, mattresses, stretchers, first aid kits, wheelchairs and other medical supplies.

In addition to government aid, Israeli non-profit organizations assisted in the relief efforts. Magen David Adom (Israel's national emergency medical, disaster, ambulance and blood bank service) began the "United Brotherhood Operation," which sent a plane-load of supplies and financial assistance. IsraAid, the coordinating body of Israeli non-profits organizations involved in relief work, sent a delegation of medical personnel, psychologists and experienced search-and-rescue divers.

 Five universities in Israel welcomed displaced American students from the affected areas and invited both undergraduate and graduate students to continue their studies in Israel.

When terrorists bombed the U.S. embassies in Kenya and Tanzania in August 1998, Israel immediately dispatched search and rescue teams to assist in saving the victims trapped under the rubble. The IDF's Home Front Command Rescue Unit was the first delegation to arrive from abroad, and was accompanied by military and civilian doctors, rescue dogs and high-tech rescue equipment. The Israeli team led the rescue operation in Nairobi, Kenya and was able to pull three survivors from the building, perform life-saving operations and provide medical care to the victims of the bombing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Yeah,yeah, yeah, SOS!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Super mooch!
> ...



_"...I am never forget the day I first meet the great lobachevsky.
In one word he told me secret of success in mathematics:
Plagiarize!

Plagiarize,
Let no one else's work evade your eyes,
Remember why the good lord made your eyes,
So don't shade your eyes,
But plagiarize, plagiarize, plagiarize -
Only be sure always to call it please 'research'..."
_


----------



## al Haq (Mar 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> <Cut-and-paste Hasbara plagiarized from Israeli Embassy website>


----------



## CMike (Mar 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Super mooch!
> ...



Bump


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 19, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > <Cut-and-paste Hasbara plagiarized from Israeli Embassy website>



Any depictions of Muslims beheading infidels?


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeremy Sharp is a favorite of you guys! He goes off unsubstantiated information. He is not a member of the government, yet he is acting as he is one. He is a disingenuous lobbyist!  He well inflates not official reports to push an agenda! His creditability is lacking!



al Haq said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > <bump>
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 20, 2010)

> "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.



Ignorant statement.  Israel is a $200 billion ecovomy, one of the wealthiest countries based on per capita income and one of the fastest-growing economies based on GDP.

Thus, you're an ass.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Jeremy Sharp is a favorite of you guys! He goes off unsubstantiated information. He is not a member of the government, yet he is acting as he is one. He well inflates not official reports to push an agenda! His creditability is lacking!



Jeremy Sharp is a specialist in Middle Eastern Affairs at the Congressional Research Service, which prepared the report I cited.

The CRS is a federal agency within the Library of Congress, working exclusively for Congress to provide research and analysis on all issues of public policy.  Their job is to provide Congress with the most comprehensive information, not to push Israel's agenda.

However I am sure The Lobby is already hounding Congress to replace the CRS with the Jewish Virtual Library.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The information I cited was quoted from the Congressional Research Service, which doesn't work for Hasbara Inc.  See my reply above.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why is always on the mooch?


----------



## al Haq (Mar 20, 2010)

To expand on this particular item:



al Haq said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Second, that military aid has strings attached. It must be used on us arms dealers. The us doesn't want to allow these private companies to sell to any country (for good reason), but like any private company they need incentive and profits. Requiring the $1.5 bill to be spend on us arms agencies creates an incentive.
> ...



Simply put, the U.S. taxpayer has subsidized the Israeli arms industry to the point where it directly competes with the U.S. arms industry. 

And after Israel develops and produces the weapons, Joe Taxpayer has to fork over even more money so that Israel can "buy" its own weapons from itself.

Israel also sells its weapons to countries that the U.S. prohibits its own companies from selling to - such as China.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> ...


Who do you think is funding that $200b economy?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Look how desperate you are. You just repeat something while believing that everyone else here doesn't see how pathetic you are. I don't know what you are in that regard, But without a doubt you're a foolish mortal who has alot of heartache and misery to look forward to. You poor guy you.
> ...



Whatever you dream up yuh baby Raper.~BH


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually....you're an ass as well..or maybe a laughable banty rooster.  The economic truth lies somewhere between the two extremes.

I'm not sure if Israel is one of the "wealthiest countries based on per capita  income" .... according to the CIA Factbook, Israel ranks 48 in GDP--per capita....even if you just look at the Middle East...Qatar, Kuwait, UAE and Bahrain rank higher than Israel.

Israel DOES have one of the highest average living standards in the Middle East, HOWEVER - a large portion of the population, mostly Palestinians and immigrants, do not benefit from that wealth. The cost of living in Israel is very high, and for many wages barely meet basic living expenses. A large portion of the population lives under very modest conditions, often with aid from the government.

According to the CIA Factbook:

Israel has a technologically advanced market economy. It depends on imports of crude oil, grains, raw materials, and military equipment. Despite limited natural resources, Israel has intensively developed its agricultural and industrial sectors over the past 20 years. Cut diamonds, high-technology equipment, and agricultural products (fruits and vegetables) are the leading exports. 

*Israel usually posts sizable trade deficits, which are covered by large transfer payments from abroad and by foreign loans. Roughly half of the government's external debt is owed to the US, its major source of economic and military aid.* Israel's GDP, after contracting slightly in 2001 and 2002 due to the Palestinian conflict and troubles in the high-technology sector, *grew about 5% per year from 2003-07. The global financial crisis of 2008-09 spurred a brief recession in Israel, but the country entered the crisis with solid fundamentals - following years of prudent fiscal policy and a series of liberalizing reforms - and a resilient banking sector, and the economy has rebounded quickly.* Following GDP growth of 4% in 2008, Israel's GDP contracted 0.3% in 2009 but is expected to expand in 2010. The global economic downturn affected Israel's economy primarily through reduced demand for Israel's exports - which account for about 45% of the country's GDP - in the United States and EU, Israel's top trading partners.


----------



## Toro (Mar 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant statement.  Israel is a $200 billion ecovomy, one of the wealthiest countries based on per capita income and one of the fastest-growing economies based on GDP.



All very true.

So why are we sending $3 billion in aid to Israel every year then?  That's $10 for every man woman and child in America, every year.  For a family of four, that's $1200 over a decade.  Why are we sending Israel this money when Israel, as you rightly pointed out, is rich?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 20, 2010)

al Haq said:


> To expand on this particular item:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly bro. They have no loyalty to America who has protected their ass even after they murdered our Men on the USS Liberty. If not for the USA, They would have been invaded and wiped out decades ago.They have taken us for granted, and that was a very big mistake. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> ...



The idiot marc39, which is his perverted online name, is a mentally deranged nutcase. This creature is a baby raper who should be put out of his misery by the State in order to protect all of our children. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > "Israel is not economically self-sufficient, and relies on foreign assistance and borrowing to maintain its economy.
> ...



It's much, much more than that my friend Toro. Just take into the fact that they lend this money back to the stupid American Sheople and rape them twice and many more times over. People like Marc39 and his bath house boyfriend The traitor CMike, are gonna feel the sword one day in the future in this Country when all the good hearted Americans who have supported them wake up and realize it's kill or be killed. ~BH


----------



## THE LIGHT (Mar 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Super mooch!
> ...


 
And on top of that, G-d promises to bless those who bless Israel and curse those who curse her (paraphrased from Psalm 122:6)


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 21, 2010)

~BH


----------



## al Haq (Mar 21, 2010)

THE LIGHT said:


> And on top of that, G-d promises to bless those who bless Israel and curse those who curse her (paraphrased from Psalm 122:6)








Psalms 122:6 - "Pray for the peace of Jerusalem: they shall prosper that love thee." (KJV)

The bless/curse reference is often repeated but it is a misquote of Genesis 12:3, which is actually addressed to Ibrahim (not Israel):  "And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed." (KJV)


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 21, 2010)

al Haq said:


> THE LIGHT said:
> 
> 
> > And on top of that, G-d promises to bless those who bless Israel and curse those who curse her (paraphrased from Psalm 122:6)
> ...



Ibrahim as the arabic name for Avraham which is the common ancestor of not only jews and arabs, but also of the Midianites and Edomites (actually, according to genesis, he spoke to Avram. the H was only added later - if i'm not mistaking after the Covenant of Pieces - to symbolise his covenant with god). So yes, you could say the promise was made to Israel.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 22, 2010)

Winston Smith said:


> Ibrahim as the arabic name for Avraham which is the common ancestor of not only jews and arabs, but also of the Midianites and Edomites (actually, according to genesis, he spoke to Avram. the H was only added later - if i'm not mistaking after the Covenant of Pieces - to symbolise his covenant with god). So yes, you could say the promise was made to Israel.



So the blessing would apply to all of Ibrahim's descendants, which include Arabs - so of course the blessing includes Palestinians as well. 

(And despite many people's confusion of the concepts, the modern State of Israel is not the same thing as the Israel (Jacob) mentioned in the Bible.)


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 22, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Winston Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Ibrahim as the arabic name for Avraham which is the common ancestor of not only jews and arabs, but also of the Midianites and Edomites (actually, according to genesis, he spoke to Avram. the H was only added later - if i'm not mistaking after the Covenant of Pieces - to symbolise his covenant with god). So yes, you could say the promise was made to Israel.
> ...



Palestinians are terrorists, like most other Arabs and Muslims, Habib.  Now, ride off on your camel, loser.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Palestinians are terrorists, like most other Arabs and Muslims, Habib.  Now, ride off on your camel, loser.



Please continue to exhibit the true character of the Zionist mentality.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 22, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians are terrorists, like most other Arabs and Muslims, Habib.  Now, ride off on your camel, loser.
> ...



The Zionist mentality is education, industriousness and success.
The Islamo mentality is ignorance, illiteracy, lazyness and failure.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Source?


----------



## Kalam (Mar 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Zionist mentality is education, industriousness and success.
> The Islamo mentality is ignorance, illiteracy, *lazyness *and failure.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 22, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionist mentality is education, industriousness and success.
> > The Islamo mentality is ignorance, illiteracy, *lazyness *and failure.



Literacy and Webster's are anti-Semitic


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 23, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Winston Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Ibrahim as the arabic name for Avraham which is the common ancestor of not only jews and arabs, but also of the Midianites and Edomites (actually, according to genesis, he spoke to Avram. the H was only added later - if i'm not mistaking after the Covenant of Pieces - to symbolise his covenant with god). So yes, you could say the promise was made to Israel.
> ...



Not for you to say.


----------



## al Haq (Mar 23, 2010)

Winston Smith said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> > Winston Smith said:
> ...



Not just me...

True Torah Jews Against Zionism
Jews Not Zionists
Neturei Karta - Orthodox Jews United Against Zionism
Israel Versus Judaism
International Jewish Anti-Zionist Network


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Winston Smith said:
> 
> 
> > al Haq said:
> ...



Total membership: 5 Jews.   Far fewer than the number of Muslims who have converted out of the cult of jihad.


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 23, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Winston Smith said:
> 
> 
> > al Haq said:
> ...



All of those sites can be traced to one, group - Neturei Karta, which are a miniscule minoirity in world Jewry. These are the same types that participated in Iran's holocaust denial conference. These people are your go-to guys..? i can relax...


----------



## al Haq (Mar 23, 2010)

Winston Smith said:


> al Haq said:
> 
> 
> > Winston Smith said:
> ...



Orthodox Jews are already a small minority within "world Jewry."  So obviously, Orthodox Jews who are anti-Zionist based on religious principles will be a minority.  (There are far more secular Jews opposed to Zionism for other reasons - but we were discussing religious interpretation of Biblical passages.)

And the Satmar Hasidim are certainly not the same thing as Neturei Karta (which are mostly non-Hasidic.)   Both groups wear similar dress, both groups are anti-Zionist, but they have many differences.



Winston Smith said:


> These are the same types that participated in Iran's holocaust denial conference. These people are your go-to guys..? i can relax...



This is what Neturei Karta's Yisroel Dovid Weiss (whose grandparents died at Auschwitz) in fact had to say at the International Conference to Review the Global Vision of the Holocaust (the actual title of the conference) in Tehran:



> The fact is that there were millions and millions of Jewish people living in Europe before World War II.  Poland, the statistics say around 3 million, and Hungary there was over half a million, maybe close to a million and you go through Slovakia, Czechoslovakia, Romania and Ukraine, they were all full of Jewish people, full of Jewish communities and today they dont exist.  And almost nobody tries to refute that. It would be ridiculous to refute it because the fact is, the Jewish people were there and now they are not there.
> 
> Linkie:
> Rabbi Yisroel D. Weiss - Speech Delivered at Holocaust Conference



Doesn't sound like Holocaust denial to me.

Your turn.


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

al Haq said:


> Winston Smith said:
> 
> 
> > al Haq said:
> ...



Zionism is merely Jewish self-determination, which is the foundation of the UN Charter for all peoples.

Those misguided Jews and non-Jews opposed to Zionism are severely misguided and uninformed on the matter.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 23, 2010)

...says the racist jew convinced in the righteousness of his own hatred...


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 23, 2010)

Shogun said:


> ...says the racist jew convinced in the righteousness of his own hatred...



Everyone is superior to you, stoner.  Stay off the crack.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Whatever you say freak. They all believe yuh I am sure.  ~BH


----------



## Shogun (Mar 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > ...says the racist jew convinced in the righteousness of his own hatred...
> ...




let that daydream comfort you when you are in the next concentration camp becoming a lampshade, jew.


----------

